# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  المكفوفون في الأدب العربي...البصيرة قبل البصر ..منقول من مجلة الرافد

## الأيام

المكفوفون في الأدب العربي
البصيـرة قبل البصر
مجلة الرافد العدد : 171 -نوفنبر 2011 - ذو الحجة 1432


إن من أعظم نعم الله عز وجل التي امتنّ بها علينا نعمةَ البصر، وهل يستوي الأعمى والبصير؟
والدنيا ـ كما هو معلوم ـ دارُ ابتلاء وامتحان، قد يبتلي الله فيها الإنسانَ بفقد البصر، لكنه ـ جل وعلا ـ يعوّضه الجنة، فعَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، يَقُولُ: قَالَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: إِذَا ابْتَلَيْتُ عَبْدِي بِحَبِيبَتَيْهِ  ، ثُمَّ صَبَرَ عَوَّضْتُهُ الْجَنَّةَ يُرِيدُ عَيْنَيْهِ(1).
مع ذلك تبقى البصيرةُ هي المقياسَ والأساس، فكثيرٌ من الناس لهم أعينٌ لا يبصرون بها، فيكون أعمى في هذه الدنيا }وَمَن كَانَ فِي هَـذِهِ أَعْمَى فَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ أَعْمَى وَأَضَلُّ سَبِيلاً{(2)، وتراه معرضاً عن ذكر الله، وربُّ العزة يقول :}وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكاً وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى{ (3).
وكثير من الناس من حُرم نعمة البصر، ونورَ العين، لكنه ما حُرم نورَ القلب، وذكاءَ العقل، وفصاحةَ اللسان، فابن عبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما بعد ما ذهب بصرهُ يقول:
إنْ يأخُذِ الله مـن عينيَّ نُورَهُـما... 
ففِي لِسانِي وقلبي مِنْهُما نـورُ
قلبي ذَكيٌّ وعَقلي غَيْرُ ذي دَخَلٍ... 
وفي فمي صارمٌ كالسَّيفِ مأثورُ (4)
وفي نفس المعنى، بل بتوافقٍ في الشطر الأول من البيت الأول قال عز الدين أحمد بن عبد الدائم:
إن يُذهبِ الله من عينيّ نورَهما... 
فإن قلبـي بصيـرٌ مـا به ضررُ
أرى بقـلبي دنيـاي وآخرتي... 
والقلبُ يُدرك مـا لا يدرك البصرُ(5)
وأحدُ الخطباء المعاصرين كان أعمى، وسئل مرة :هل تجلس أمام التلفاز ؟، فأجاب: إن الله تبارك وتعالى أكرمني بفقد البصر حتى لا أرى ما يغضبه، ثم أنشأ يقول:
رأيت العمـــــى أجراً وذخــراً وعصمة 
وإنــــــي إلى تلك الثلاث فقيــــرُ
يعيّرني الأعـــــــــدا  ءُ والعيبُ فيهمُ 
وليس بعيبٍ أن يُقــــــال ضريـــرُ
إذا أبصر المرءُ المـــــروءة والــــوفا 
فإنّ عمى العينين ليس يَضيـــــــــر (6)

والشاعر الضريرُ نصر علي سعيد يرى أن كثيراً من المبصرين يمشون في درب الحياة بلا هدف ولا هدى، ويرى كثيراً من العميان متوهجين في بصيرتهم، ويملؤون الدنيا عطاءً، وها هو يبحث عن قلبٍ لا حرابَ فيه في زمن الذئاب البشرية يقول:
كـم من ضريرٍ مبصرٍ متوهّجٍ 
يعطي ويعطي والمدى وهّابُ
وترى ألوف المبصرين بلا هدىً 
لكأنـما فوق العيون حجابُ
وأسـيرُ في درب الحياة لعلَّني 
أحظى بقلـبٍ ليس فيه حِراب
فالناس تنهش بعضها بشراهةٍ 
لكأنهم ـ يـا ويلتاهُ ـ ذئابُ (7 )
ويأتينا الشاعرُ علي بن عبد الغني الحصريُّ بصورةٍ بديعة عندما جعل سوادَ العين يزيد سواد القلب، ليصبحا مجتمعين على الفهم والفطنة:
وقالوا قد عَميتَ فقلت: كلا... 
وإني اليوم أبصَرُ من بصيرِ
سوادُ العين زاد سـوادَ قلبي ... 
ليجتمعا على فهم الأمورِ (8)
وقد يولد الإنسانُ أعمى، وقد يفقد بصرَه فيما بعد، فمن الحالة الأولى الشاعر بشار بن برد، حيث وُلد وهو أعمى بل حتى وهو جنين كما يقول، وأخذ يعلل ذلك بالذكاء، وأن ضياءَ العين عندما غاض أتى مرادفاً ورافداً للقلب، قال:
عَمِيتُ جنيناً والذَّكاءُ مـنَ العَمَى ... 
فجِئتُ عجيبَ الظَنِّ للعِلم موئلا
وغاضَ ضـياءُ العينِ للعلمِ رافـداً ... 
لقلبٍ إِذا ما ضيَّع الناسُ حَصَّلا
وشِعرٍ كَنَوْرِ الرَّوْضِ لاءَمْتُ بَـيْنَهُ ... 
بقولٍ إِذا ما أحزَنَ الشِّعرُ أَسْهلا (9)
ومن الحالة الثانية الشاعرُ صالح بنُ عبد القدوس، الذي فقد عينه فرثاها بأروع كلمات الرثاء، وأودع قصيدته التاليةَ روائع الحكم :
عزاءكِ أيهـا العـينُ السكوبُ ... 
ودمعك إنـها نُـوَبٌ تنوبُ
وكنتِ كريمتي وسـراجَ وجهي ... 
وكانت لي بـك الـدنيا تطيب
فإن أكُ قد ثكلتكِ فـي حياتي ... 
وفارقني بـك الإلف الـحبيبُ
فكلّ قــرينة لا بُـد يـوماً ... 
سيشعب إلـفَها عنها شـعوب
على الدنيا السلامُ فما لشـيخٍ... 
ضريرِ العيـن في الدنيا نصيبُ
يموت المرءُ وهـــو يُعدّ حياً... 
ويخلف ظنَّـه الأمـلُ الكذوب
يمنّيني الطبيبُ شــفاء عينـي... 
ومـا غيـر الإله لهـا طبيب
إذا ما مات بعضك فابكِ بعضاً... 
فإن البعض من بعضٍ قـريبُ(10)
وعندما نتأمل في شعر العميان نرى أن بعضهم أتى بصورٍ يعجز عنها المبصرون، مما يجعلنا في غاية التعجب! ونقول: كيف لو كان هذا الأعمى مبصراً؟!! وفارس هذا المضمار رهينُ المحبسين أبو العلاء المعريُّ، الذي كلما تحدث أحدٌ عن الشعر والعمى يخطر على البال، والذي عناه المتنبي ـ كما يقول ـ في بيته المشهور: 
أنا الذي نظر الأعمى إلى أدبي 
وأسمعت كـلماتي من به صممُ
وحسبُك من وصفه قصيدتُه التي يصف فيها الليل وعروسه الزّنجية، ومنها:
قوله:
ليلتي هـذه عروسٌ من الزّنـ ... 
ج عليها قـلائدٌ مـن جمان
وسهيلٌ كوجنة الحبّ فـي اللو... 
ن وقلب المحب فـي الخفقان
ثم شاب الدّجى وخاف من الهج... 
ر فغطى المشيب بـالزعفران(11) 
وكثيرةٌ هي الصور الفريدة البديعة التي أتى بها الشعراءُ العميان، والتي يعجز عنها المبصرون..
ونطرح سؤالاً هنا؟ هل الحب والعشق مقصور على المبصرين؟ والجواب: طبعاً لا، لأن العشق لا يميز بين أعمى وبصير، وما أروع قولَ بشار بن برد في هذا المجال: 
يا قَوْمُِ أُذْنِي لِبَعْضِ الـحـيِّ عَـاشِقَةٌ 
والأُذْنُ تَعْشَقُ قَبْـلَ العَيْنِ أَحْيَاناً
قَالُوا: بِمَنْ لاَ تَرَى تَهْذِي؟ فَقُلتُ لَهُمْ: 
الأُذْنُ كاَلْعَيْنِ تُوفي القَلبَ مَا كانَا(12)
والإنسان يحب عادة فتاة حوراءَ عيناءَ، نجلاءَ كحلاءَ، فهل هناك من الشعراء من أحب فتاة عمياءَ؟!.
ويأتي الجواب أيضاً بأن الحب لا يعرف أعمى ولا بصيراً، فهذا الشاعر أحب امرأة عمياء، وأتى بتعليل لطيفٍ وهو أن محبوبته العمياءَ لا ترى الشيبَ عندما يلوح في فَوديه، يقول ابنُ قزل يتغزل في عمياء:
قالوا: تعـشّقتها عمـياءَ؟ قلـت لهم:... 
ما شانـها ذاك فـي عيني ولا قدحا
بل زاد وجـديَ فيـها أنـها أبـداً... 
لا تعرف الشيبَ في فَودي إذا وضحا
إن يجرحِ السيفُ مسلولاً فلا عجبٌ.. 
وإنما اعجبْ لسيف مغمدٍ جـرحا (13) 
ونرى أن بعض الشعراء العميان حالتُهُم تُدمع العين، وتُحزن الفؤاد، فابن التعاويذي، يرى نفسه مقبوراً في منزله، ليلُه ونهارُه سواءٌ، وحالته تبكي العذول، وتُدمع العيون، يقول:
فها أنا كالمقبور في كسر منزلي... 
سواءٌ صباحي عنده ومسائي
يرق ويبكي حاسدي ليَ رحمةً ... 
وبُعـداً لـها من رقةٍ وبكاء
وهكذا كنا في جولة سريعة مع من فقد بصره، ولا يزال نور شعره متوهّجا مدى الأيام، بل لا يزيده مرورُ الأيام إلا صقلا وجمالا وبهاء..........
وما علينا في الختام إلا أن نحمد الله على نعمه وآلائه، وعلى نعمة البصر العظيمة، ولكن ـ كما قلنا ـ البصرُ ليس كلَّ شيء فالأهمُّ البصيرة، ولا عجبَ عندما نرى في الدنيا بصيراً يسقط في حفرة، وأعمى يمشي بلا اصطدام، وما أروع ما قاله الشاعرُ إبراهيم علي بديوي:
قل للبصير وكان يحذر حفرةً 
فهوى بها من ذا الذي أهواكا؟ 
بل سـائل الأعـمى خطا بين الزَّحا 
م بلا اصطـدامٍ: مــن يقود خطاكا؟
فاللهم متعْنا بأسماعنا وأبصارنا وقوتنا ما أحييتنا، واجعله الوارث منّا، وارزقنا نعمة البصيرة المنيرة، والهديَ المستقيم، إنك سميع مجيب.
(1) ـ حديث صحيح، انظر شرح السنة للبغوي، ج 3، ص : 21
(2) ـ سورة الإسراء: 72
(3) ـ سورة طه: 124
(4) ـ كتاب الحيوان، الجاحظ، باب الشعر في الخصب والجدب، ج: 1، ص: 216 
(5) ـ نكث الهميان في نكت العميان، الصفدي، ص:24، 25
(6) ـ آخر لقاء مع (20) عالماً ومفكراً إسلامياً، جمع وإعداد: محمد خير رمضان يوسف، ط: 1، 1426 هـ، 2005م، دار ابن حزم ص: 51
(7 ) ـ جريدة الفداء. عدد: 11957تاريخ: 15\10\2002 م 
(8) ـ نكث الهميان في نكت العميان، الصفدي، ص: 24 
(9) ـ نور القبس، المرزباني، ج: 1 ص: 54
(10) ـ المستطرف من كل فن مستظرف: شهاب الدين محمد بن أحمد أبي الفتح الأبشيهي، ط: 3 دار صادر ص: 669 ـ 670
وانظر: ربيع الأبرار، الزمخشري، ج: 1 ص : 413
(11) ـ نصرة الثائر على المثل السائر، الصفدي ج: 1 ص: 44
(12) ـ خزانة الأدب، عبد القادر البغدادي، ج : 1 ص: 385
(13) ـ نكث الهميان في نكت العميان، الصفدي، ص :25
الكاتب : مصطفى قاسم عباس

http://www.arrafid.ae/arrafid/p19.html رابط المجلة

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وللشاعر علي الجارم قصيدةٌ مطلعُها:
مَن مُجيري من حالكات الليالي * * * نُوبَ الدَّهرِ ما لكنَّ وما لي
تعرَّض فيها لذكر العمَى، يقول:
فإذا نِمْتُ فالظَّلامُ أمامِي * * * أَوْ تيقَّظْتُ فالسَّوَادُ حِيالي
أتَقَرَّى الطّريقَ فيهِ بِكَفِّي * * * بين شَكٍّ وحَيْرَةٍ وضَلالِ
وأُحِسُّ الهواءَ فهْوَ دَليلِي * * * عن يَميني أَسِيرُ أوْ عَنِ شِمالي
إلى آخر ما قال.
- - -
وكنتُ أعرف هذه الأبيات قديمًا، فكنتُ أظن الشاعر علي الجارم ممَّن ابتُلي بالعمى، ثم التقيتُ بأحد الباحثين، وكانت رسالته للماجستير عن علي الجارم، فسألته، فأجاب بأنَّه كان مبصرًا "حادّ البصر"، وأنَّ هذه الأبيات ألقاها في تكريم إحدى دور رعاية المكفوفين.

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

بارك الله فيكما أخوي الكريمين

بالنسبة لهذه الأبيات 
رأيت العمـــــى أجراً وذخــراً وعصمة 
وإنــــــي إلى تلك الثلاث فقيــــرُ
يعيّرني الأعـــــــــدا  ءُ والعيبُ فيهمُ 
وليس بعيبٍ أن يُقــــــال ضريـــرُ
إذا أبصر المرءُ المـــــروءة والــــوفا 
فإنّ عمى العينين ليس يَضيـــــــــر
هل القائل هو الشيخ الفاضل عبد الحميد كشك 

فلطالما سمعته يكررها في خطبه

----------


## الأيام

بارك الله بالجميع

----------


## علي المدني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
هناك كتاب اختص بهؤلاء في العصر العباسي وهو للأستاذ الكتور عدنان عبيد العلي رحمه الله وغفر له بإذنه . وهو 
شعر المكفوفين في العصر العباسي
دار أسامة للنشر والتوزيع
عمان . 1999م
424 صفحة .

----------


## الأيام

أدام الله علينا نعمة البصر ومتعنا الله بها 
شكري للجميع

----------

